# Solved: DO I NEED A new Server?



## fritzleboo (Jun 5, 2008)

My current server Windows 2003 R2.
Intel Xenon CPU
X3370 @ 3.0 GHZ
3.00GHz, 4GB of Ram

It's a Dell Server with about 750GB of RAM.

----------
We have about 40 computers in the office now. We run almost everything remotely through RDC (remote desktop connection) through the local machine. The server hands out policies. The server also is a print server, and handles as a backup to about 2 computers (the ones with quickbooks on them and some faxes and scans). We don't run any applications off of the server. Everything is the local machine. All they do is run the RDC, go on the internet, and some printing. There is no email either. 
-----------
Please compare the system above (Dell) to the one Below (Dell) and help me justify to the management if we need a new server or if we don't. 

1	PowerEdge T410 Chassis w/up to 6 Cabled HDs, Quad-Pack LED Diagnostics 
317-7230
1	32GB Memory (4x8GB), 1066MHz Quad Ranked RDIMMs for 2 Processor, Mirroring 
317-4112
1	Intel XeonE5620 2.4Ghz, 12M Cache,Turbo, HT, 1066MHz Max Mem 
317-4124
1	Intel Xeon E5620 2.4Ghz, 12M Cache,Turbo, HT, 1066MHz Max Mem 
317-1300
1	PowerEdge T410 Heat Sync for 2Processors 
341-4158
1	HD Multi-Select 
341-6173
1	SAS6iR SAS RAID Controller Internal with Battery 
342-0755
1	SAS 6/iR Cable, T410 
421-5425
1	Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1, Standard Edition, Includes 5 CALS 
313-7919
1	Baseboard Management Controller 
313-7842
1	Optical Cable T410 
313-9097
1	DVD+/-RW, SATA, INTERNAL 
330-4150
1	Electronic System Documentation and OpenManage DVD Kit 
342-2723
1	RAID 1 for PERC/SAS 6ir, PERC H200/H700 Controllers 
330-4146
1	Power Supply, Redundant, 580W 
420-6967
1	80GB Microsoft OS Partition OvOverride 
310-8509
1	Power Cord, NEMA 5-15P to C13, 15 amp, wall plug, 10 feet / 3 meter 
310-8509
1	Power Cord, NEMA 5-15P to C13, 15 amp, wall plug, 10 feet / 3 meter 
994-6517
1	Dell Hardware Limited Warranty Plus On Site Service Initial Year 
994-5938
1	Dell Hardware Limited Warranty Extended Year 
993-7262
1	Pro Support : Next Business Day Onsite Service After Problem Diagnosis, 2Year Extended 
994-2420
1	Pro Support : Next Business Day Onsite Service After Problem Diagnosis, Initial Year 
993-7302
1	ProSupport : 7x24 HW / SW Tech Support and Assistance , 3 Year 
989-3439

341-9247	1	500GB 7.2k RPM Serial ATA 3Gbps 3.5-in Cabled Hard Drive 
341-9247	1	500GB 7.2k RPM Serial ATA 3Gbps 3.5-in Cabled Hard Drive 
463-0742	1	Special Pricing Applied 

Subtotal: $3,503.08
Shipping & Handling: $0.00
Tax: $293.37
Environmental Disposal Fee: $0.00
Total Price w/Discounts: $3,796.45


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I'm confused. Where is the server that the users remote into?


----------



## techniquev3 (Jul 3, 2012)

If you are doing all of that on that old server it must be slow, is it not the reason why this has come about? I would not have thought you would need to justify it if there are performance issues.


----------

